# What's your favorite sailing term? One word only, no explanations.



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

forereach


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Baggywrinkle


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Downwind.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Landfall


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

@#$!#@$%#@$.....!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

wench


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Rumforeveryone!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

bfs


----------



## Dave_E (Aug 7, 2013)

Boo


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

downf&cker


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

fraculator 

followed by 

luff bubble


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Sly pig


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

ooh, can I vote again?

UP!


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

Reach

(It's the most relaxing point of sail. No beating into the wind. No worrying about a gybe. Just reaching.)


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

DRFerron said:


> Baggywrinkle


Damn you!


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

On second thought...

lunch


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

fifteenknots


----------



## BoxedUp (Nov 22, 2006)

leeward


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Castoff

Arrrr!

although the best listed yet is "Runforeveryone"


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Burble


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

tumblehome


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

hardenup


----------



## TomMaine (Dec 21, 2010)

yawl


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

bumpkin


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Bristol


----------



## UPHILL (Dec 22, 2010)

Starboard!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Futtock stay.
John


----------



## capttb (Dec 13, 2003)

Lubberly


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

thixotropic


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Windagain


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Bare off (may have spelled that wrong...)

Push Pit (NOT favorite)


----------



## Philzy3985 (Oct 20, 2012)

Luffing


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

_There are three kinds of members answering here - those who can count and those who cannot.
_
*Sundowners*


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

abaft


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Ready


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

swage


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

"dolphin striker"


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

t37chef said:


> ready


aim,


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

Greetings earthlings ; "bollocks" as always go safe


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

chine


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

rikhall said:


> *Sundowners*


followed by: BOATSEX

Ralph


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Fahrvergnügen


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Fahrvergnügen


Now wait a minute; isn't that a Volkswagen commercial term??


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Head. (can be a verb or noun on a boat)


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Sold!


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Gudgeon.


I don't know why.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Minnewaska, I believe the word you are looking for is Segelvergnügen


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Fahrvergnügen


Shouldn't it be something like "segelnvergnügen"? ("To sail for enjoyment", I think; Is there a native german-speaker in the house?)


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

*SCHOONER*


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Bingo. See my previous message.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Seaduction said:


> Now wait a minute; isn't that a Volkswagen commercial term??


According to the OP, I'm not permitted to explain.


----------



## Tenoch (Sep 28, 2012)

Happyhour.


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

GeorgeB said:


> Bingo. See my previous message.


Crap, ya beat me to it.

I checked with the handiest german "authority" I could think of and he thought it would probably be the same term (with the caveat that his german is about 40 years out of date).


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Boomvang has a marvelous rythum.


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Triatic
ooh ya, and pooped


----------



## jkimberly (Jun 18, 2008)

Haweshole! - usually a noun . . .


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Bikiniholder


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

obstruction


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Windlass


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Gilligan!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Margaritaville!


----------



## bristol29 (Mar 29, 2012)

Yare


----------



## Panope (Jul 18, 2014)

Lizard.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Can't believe nobody said it yet " underway"


----------



## Dog8It (Jan 2, 2007)

Heel


----------



## Caribbeachbum (Feb 23, 2014)

beating (solo sailor)


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

Wind


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

Helms'a'lee


----------



## drsutton (Aug 6, 2013)

Whatshamacallit.


----------



## weinie (Jun 21, 2008)

rum 
/thread


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Lift


----------



## engineer_sailor (Aug 27, 2011)

Tacking!!!!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

castoff


----------



## downeast450 (Jan 16, 2008)

Downeast!


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

Navigatrix.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ohshit! (Several meanings)

Gary


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

Fahrvergnugen= carry plenty of tools!


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

MikeGuyver said:


> Fahrvergnugen= carry plenty of tools!


VW doesn't use that term much anymore as their Dutch neighbours have a term; "Varkenneuker" that won't sell many cars.

goat (can't speak dutch)

Grog!


----------



## Bradhamlet (Nov 8, 2002)

Keelhaul


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

Minnewaska said:


> Fahrvergnügen


First time I heard that on the car radio, I thought, "Far Fig Newtons? -- what are they trying to sell?"


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

We also use the derivative...... FarFromPuking


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

Ørefik


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

knuterikt said:


> Ørefik


Is that a high-proof clear spirit distilled from herring?

Medsailor


----------



## knuterikt (Aug 7, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> Is that a high-proof clear spirit distilled from herring?
> 
> Medsailor


The rules said no explanations, and sailing related


----------



## wristwister (Mar 20, 2013)

athwartships


----------



## DFletcher2 (Aug 1, 2014)

Handsomely.


----------



## DoubleEnder (Mar 8, 2011)

doublender


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

weinie said:


> rum
> /thread


+1


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

goat said:


> VW doesn't use that term much anymore as their Dutch neighbours have a term; "Varkenneuker" that won't sell many cars.


I used to see a bumper sticker on hot Golfs - "FUKNGRUVEN" with an umlaut over the second U.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Yar.
Sometimes spelled yare, which doesn't match the current pronunciation.
Not to be confused with a pirate yargh.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

DoubleEnder said:


> doublender


Nominated for the win!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

WTF......... so many to chose from

gybe

bareboat

heaving

whipped

flogging

beat

bollard

kellet

fluke

broach

howser

fantail

reefer

head

scuttle


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

hellosailor said:


> Yar.
> Sometimes spelled yare, which doesn't match the current pronunciation.
> Not to be confused with a pirate yargh.


Current pronunciation is wrong then - big surprise in a world of Salon's and Cutter/Ketches.

It is pronounced Yair.


----------



## cruisingdream (Feb 7, 2007)

Arrrrrrr


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Saloon


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Hull-up!


----------



## rivorsaylor (Feb 23, 2013)

Its a tie for monkey fist or sheep shank.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

chef2sail said:


> WTF......... so many to chose from
> 
> gybe
> 
> ...


Brevity


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

naught


----------



## Puddin'_Tain (Feb 14, 2014)

naughty


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Bene505 said:


> Brevity


Sooty Brad there were so many....alone word no explainations


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

leaking?


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Figurehead


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Rogue


----------



## Chainplate (Aug 18, 2014)

Chainplate


----------



## Flint (Apr 13, 2014)

Sod


----------



## SVAuspicious (Oct 31, 2006)

keelhaul


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

stuns'l


----------



## jvlassak (Oct 1, 2009)

gaff(e)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Topless.........(.)(.)


----------



## MentalFloss (Nov 2, 2014)

gollywobbler


----------



## MentalFloss (Nov 2, 2014)

Head Knocker


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

waterproof


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

"No Charge!"


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

A surprising number of people on this thread think in binary - they can't count past 1.


----------



## bblument (Oct 22, 2012)

SloopJonB said:


> A surprising number of people on this thread think in binary - they can't count past 1.


Grrrr... I'm aware. My choice was either to be illiterate and type "nocharge," or go outside the rules and convey my favorite nautical phrase, rather than word. I chose literacy over literal. My apologies. My favorite Latin word... Mea Culpa ... 

Barry


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS; Afloat ? (as ALWAYS GO SAFE)


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

Cleancutter!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

SloopJonB said:


> A surprising number of people on this thread think in binary - they can't count past 1.


Many of the single words are contractions of two or more words so what's the big deal?
John


----------



## Shortman (Feb 12, 2006)

beer


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

At least we can be sure there are some sailors here who are NOT programmers.

Binary can of course count to any number, way past "1". On the other hand, it only needs two DIGITS to do so.

The scary thing is when you're working in hexadecimal and it starts to read _clearly_. _Sixteen _digits glyphs there.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

The biggest problem is with the title of the thread sailing terms are never one word answers and term by definition means more than one word like close reach broad reach down wind following seas fair winds and the like


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

To have any meaning some words need a joining word. Like 'head' needs in or flush or give or ing .Without it we're just playing with your


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Hyperbole


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Fritillary


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

CalebD said:


> Fritillary


Just one question what do orange butterflies have to do with sailing


----------



## hangupndrive (May 4, 2007)

Poopdeck


----------



## manatee (Feb 27, 2013)

newhaul said:


> Just one question what do orange butterflies have to do with sailing


.......if you start seeing them near your boat, you're uncomfortably close to land?


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

`Booty...no explanation needed


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Vote to make this thread a sticky.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Caleb, Sure you didn't spell that backwards? That's my fav too.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

*Curse like a sailor*

Really now, words and termses and all that nonsense is all well and good in front of the sheltered parochial school children, but the real question is who can _curse _like a sailor?

So I'll encourage the thread to drift and say the _syphilitic son of a sea cook _that can't go a whole watch without repeating his imprecations twice, ain't no sailor at all, he's supercargo at best.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

aw, now it's on...
NSFW


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Curse like a sailor*



hellosailor said:


> Really now, words and termses and all that nonsense is all well and good in front of the sheltered parochial school children, but the real question is who can _curse _like a sailor?
> 
> So I'll encourage the thread to drift and say the _syphilitic son of a sea cook _that can't go a whole watch without repeating his imprecations twice, ain't no sailor at all, he's supercargo at best.


"IF" we is going to go this way, can we start showing pics too!?!?!?!?!:laugher

Altho the mod who should NOT be ignored may not like "MY" pics, but we will offer appropriate for her too!

marty


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

I feel the incredible need to hear Jimmy Buffet do a cover version of that ditty.
(WEG)


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Why don't we all get drunk and screw


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

One more clean word SHELLBACK and it seems we are heading into shellback territory
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Line-crossing_ceremony


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Schooner!!! I am limited in 4 letter implications. I am only an army SGT. Still learning sailorese.


----------



## Luvtolearn (Jun 2, 2014)

Pirates!

Booty!

Arrrr!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

One word only, no explanations.

I swear this should be the kind of test administered before one is allowed to vote for President.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> One word only, no explanations.
> 
> I swear this should be the kind of test administered before one is allowed to vote for President.


This post contains 23 words. No vote for you! 










MedSailor


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Since many words require a conjunctive to give proper meaning may I suggest' UP' like in up wind , up'per' and UP yours


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Poppycock


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> One word only, no explanations.
> 
> I swear this should be the kind of test administered before one is allowed to vote for President.


eh?!?!?!?!!!!


----------



## 06HarleyUltra (Oct 27, 2011)

Loxodograph


----------



## Lateen Luffer (Mar 10, 2013)

snotter


----------



## jzk (Feb 25, 2008)

BlowTheGuy


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

cat-head 
cat-beam 
cat-tail


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

cat-house


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

As the OP, do we need a ruling/clarification that multi-word sailing terms are ok?

Or do people just like the feeling of independence and freedom that comes from breaking the rules?

It-just-seems-awkward-to-use-dashes-so-much.

Regards,
Brad



bblument said:


> Grrrr... I'm aware. My choice was either to be illiterate and type "nocharge," or go outside the rules and convey my favorite nautical phrase, rather than word. I chose literacy over literal. My apologies. My favorite Latin word... Mea Culpa ...
> 
> Barry





newhaul said:


> The biggest problem is with the title of the thread sailing terms are never one word answers and term by definition means more than one word like close reach broad reach down wind following seas fair winds and the like





Capt Len said:


> To have any meaning some words need a joining word. Like 'head' needs in or flush or give or ing .Without it we're just playing with your


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

desert rat said:


> Schooner!!! I am limited in 4 letter implications. I am only an army SGT. Still learning sailorese.


Put yourself on a very enjoyable fast course and read Patrick O'Brien's "Master and Commander" series. All 22 volumes. And get the companion dictionary and mapset. Then you will know your futtocks from your baggy wrinkles.
John
I should have said stuns'lls. He may not have used the term baggy wrinkles.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

futtock ;;; another word that doesn't mean much without a partner. line, band, strake, plate.. all over the vessel already and hardly started.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> At least we can be sure there are some sailors here who are NOT programmers.
> 
> Binary can of course count to any number, way past "1". On the other hand, it only needs two DIGITS to do so.
> 
> The scary thing is when you're working in hexadecimal and it starts to read _clearly_. _Sixteen _digits glyphs there.


There are 10 types of people in the world, those who understand binary and those who don't.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Oh, and;


Aweigh.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Deadrise....


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

garboardstrake

head


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Sailnet


I get 10 extra points!!!!!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

gudgeon


----------



## rwy36 (Mar 19, 2004)

Breezy


----------



## CLOSECALL (Dec 11, 2012)

Dezincification


----------



## CatMan22 (Apr 16, 2012)

Fubar


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

CatMan22 said:


> Fubar


Tikibar


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

CatMan22 said:


> Fubar


Snafu


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

newhaul said:


> Snafu


Hey, that's a WWII army term.
John


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

ccriders said:


> Hey, that's a WWII army term.
> John


I was told it started as a term used by navy udt master divers at the begining of the war don't matter we have all used it since that day to describe daily life when we served.


----------



## jerryRiggin (Jul 7, 2011)

Navionics


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Spanker


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Downhaul


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

My wife likes Boom Vang.

(I know, it's two words, and an explanation!)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## obelisk (May 23, 2008)

P. F. M.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I've changed my mind:

Salopette


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I like baggywrinkle


----------



## Cap-Couillon (Jan 2, 2013)

Bilgewater !!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Limberhole


----------



## THEFRENCHA (Jan 26, 2003)

Jump '

Like in : Jump now the dock is closer than it seems


----------



## sugarbird (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope this counts...I used a hyphen! "Land-Ho!"


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Some merchant mariner help me out here. There's a rotating glass disc that is set in the forward window on a large ship's bridge, which spins to throw off spray and rain instead of using a conventional windshield wiper.

And for the life of me I can't remember the right name for it. Kuhn? Kahn? something short like that?

Can I buy a vowel and three consonants, please?


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Looked on google, It's called a spinning thingy


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

Kent Screen or Clear View screen

too many words, sorry


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

Brace , (as in -- yerself darlin)


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> Some merchant mariner help me out here. There's a rotating glass disc that is set in the forward window on a large ship's bridge, which spins to throw off spray and rain instead of using a conventional windshield wiper.
> 
> And for the life of me I can't remember the right name for it. Kuhn? Kahn? something short like that?
> 
> Can I buy a vowel and three consonants, please?


It's used to be called a Kent Clear-View Screen, but is now known as a Clear-View Screen. (Credit this page.)















Regards,
Brad


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Seacock.

No, it's not a disease.


----------



## Docetto (Nov 26, 2014)

Vang


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Spanker


----------



## captflood (Jan 1, 2011)

GREETINGS EARTHLINGS; "Snaffle" AS ALWAYS GO SAFE


----------



## DavyJ (May 30, 2008)

Multihull...................


----------



## desert rat (Feb 14, 2013)

Schooner schooner schooner!!!


----------



## jongleur (Mar 16, 2013)

fo'c's'le


----------



## bvander66 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jig n'jigger


----------



## UnionPacific (Dec 31, 2013)

boomkin 








also


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

Closehauled!


----------



## mgiguere (May 22, 2004)

Starboard....spoken with emphasis...usually at another oncoming sailing vessel.

Looward...if on same tack.


----------



## timor-bound (Jun 15, 2013)

Bung


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Topless.........(.)(.).............


----------

